# pure blood



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

who's got good old blood direct any line direct? would like to c them here's my new baby his name is cptn. crunch

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [337149] :: BREEDING JEEP/TB-- CUJO-X-BEBE


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

I am getting back and will be buying a pup from Mr. boudreaux and one from Mr. Colby. I like to go to the source  Cant get much older than that


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

not really sure what you mean by direct but i own this

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [310358] :: GARNERS DYNOMITE REX


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

lol nice name good looking dog


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

Wow Wayne,
That is a nice pedigree Wayne. It's been awhile since i seen it, and I forgot how nice it is.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

thanks!!! u know what they say about pretty peds though lol, we will see what he is made of this year!!


----------

